# Panic after being talked into participating in the Nordic dog show



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

If you can't find someone (your breeder, maybe?) to help you, then the Fenzi Dog Sports Academy has a self study class on training for conformation. Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - DS230: Conformation Skillbuilding 1 It's going to probably be geared more towards US and Canadian style shows, but would still have a lot of good info. It's $50 US.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

I'd focus on getting him used to being examined by a stranger. Puppies are expected to be bouncy and exuberant while gaiting/stacking, but the judge has to be able to get hands on, including mouth and teeth. Don't insist on standing absolutely still, calm and relaxed is a must.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Thanks a lot. His breeder has offered to help, but I probably like to over prepare and am worrying for good measure. I could see that it would be near impossible to stack Matteo and expect him to stand still. He is so easily distracted. He has no problems with being examined. He loves any contact with people. The groomer says he's very patient and good at being handled.
I will check in on Fenzi.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

In Denmark, do you have the luxury of a local training club that also offers conformation classes? It's not something we have over here in our town, but just in case, it seems maybe worth searching.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Streetcar said:


> In Denmark, do you have the luxury of a local training club that also offers conformation classes? It's not something we have over here in our town, but just in case, it seems maybe worth searching.


I looked into that, and they have classes that are all fully booked. I am not really a show person, but Matteo's breeder was very convincing  I'll do my best and so will Matteo. I think I freaked out when I saw what others do, knowing I can't live up to that


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

I have seen people use blocks usually on a grooming table for stacking. The dog has blocks under each foot. I think this is used to train for stacking. I will try to find a photo and post it later.


----------



## VJM (Oct 28, 2019)

Puppy Culture has a course called “Killer Free Stacks” that might help you. Available online immediately.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Looniesense said:


> I have seen people use blocks usually on a grooming table for stacking. The dog has blocks under each foot. I think this is used to train for stacking. I will try to find a photo and post it later.
> View attachment 490542


What a great idea. I'll try to see if it works


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

VJM said:


> Puppy Culture has a course called “Killer Free Stacks” that might help you. Available online immediately.


Definitely looking into that


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

ooh how exciting!!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Wonder if you could maybe hire the instructor for a private session.

Even if no classes, you will have a fine time, and it will be a great socialization experience for Matteo, regardless how things turn out. Which just might be better than you expect 😉.

That info on the Puppy Culture class sounds fantastic.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Minie said:


> What a great idea. I'll try to see if it works


In her March 27th post in the "Performance (Agility, Obedience, Hunting)" section, @Phaz23 has a photo of Tekno standing on blocks while she's grooming him.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Kukla the Tpoo said:


> In her March 27th post in the "Performance (Agility, Obedience, Hunting)" section, @Phaz23 has a photo of Tekno standing on blocks while she's grooming him.


The blocks are really smart. I tried to find similar ones, but if I get them from the UK or USA, I'll be taxed to the hilt. I could not find any in Europe ( no doubt searching the wrong places), so I've ordered 4 yoga blocks. I just read, that it's good core training for the og aswell.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

You can use tuna fish cans, or anything about that size.


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

reraven123 said:


> You can use tuna fish cans, or anything about that size.


Yes! I’ve also seen cans used too, what a great suggestion. On an anti slip mat You could start right away.


----------

